# Ford 2000 Carb Trouble



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm working on a tractor with a friend and neighbour and we are having a little trouble. It's a 1971 Ford 2000, 3 cyl gas and it has the original holley carburetor. He has rebuilt the carb, and after a bit of work the tractor runs great... except when he shuts it off, fuel pours does anyone have any information as to what the measurement is for the float setting, and how to set that baby!
Thanks in advance.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Pogobill,

I had the same experience with my neighbor's Ford 2000. Rebuilt the carb and it ran good. Shut it off and left it sitting idle for a while, and it flooded. Gas puddle on the floor. 

I put the old needle valve back in the carburetor and it worked fine. The old needle is worn to conform to the valve seat. The new needle is not.

The problem is that the fuel inlet valve seat is an integral part of the carburetor body. If the seat or body is damaged or worn beyond use, it is not serviceable, you have to replace the carburetor. 

You could try rotating the new needle in the old seat using your fingers and small amount of force, in an effort to conform the new needle to the old seat. I've never done this, and don't know if it's a worthwhile effort?

If you happen to have a shop manual for a 2000/3000 series tractor (and probably other models), they have an illustration and explanation for measuring the float setting on a Holly carburetor.. 

Good Luck, and let us know how you make out.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks sixbales, I'll give that a try! Mean while I'll try and find what the proper float setting is supposed to be, just in case.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

According to my shop manual for a Holley carburetor on a Ford *2600*, with the carburetor upside down (bowl off), the specified measurement from the carburetor flange face to the bottom of the float is between 63/64" and 1-1/64" (25.003 mm to 25.796 mm). 

This may not apply to a Holley on a Ford 2000, but it'll give you a starting point. Bend the float tang if necessary to correct the float level. But, the float pivots may be worn and sloppy, which could screw things up??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks again sixbales! I may try that setting, like you said, to give me a starting point. I've read over the last few days that the float setting has to be accurate to within 1/32".... which with your measurements , 2\64" is spot on.
Cheers
Bill


----------

